
Ask HN: How long until mfgs ship laptops without the CPU bug? - austinheap
Was going to buy a new MacBook today then realized I probably should wait... so: how long until we see a non-software fix available in consumer machines?
======
wmf
I don't think there's any way to know; it could be a month or it could be two
years.

